# MEDION ERAZER X7817 PCGH-Edition



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. August 2012)

*Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich das Notebook 2x empfehle und es bestellt wird, bekomme ich dafür irgendwas vielleicht ? Ich als PCGHX-Verfechter?


----------



## omitna (2. August 2012)

*AW: Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Schade das keine BD laufwerk hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Notebook 2x empfehle und es bestellt wird, bekomme ich dafür irgendwas vielleicht ? Ich als PCGHX-Verfechter?


 
An was hast du gedacht?


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. August 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:
			
		

> An was hast du gedacht?



Darüber habe ich noch nicht nachgedacht, ich wollte nur erfahren ob und dann was das sein könnte. Vielleicht kann mir Medion ja einen gutschein schenken, dann kaufe ich mir auch eins


----------



## chiller (5. August 2012)

*AW: Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



omitna schrieb:


> Schade das keine BD laufwerk hat.



Genau das gleiche hab ich mir gerade auch Gedacht


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. August 2012)

*AW: Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



> Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Bri*gd*e und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]


Kleiner Dreher im Titel. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. August 2012)

*AW: Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Siehe unten: • DVD-RW-DL-Brenner 

... ist sicher kein Highlight ^^

Ich finde auch, dass es eher ein manko ist.


----------



## jeamal (5. August 2012)

Nice das Teil


----------



## Nostrex (6. August 2012)

*AW: Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wenns nicht von Medion währe, würde ich zugreifen


----------



## Mindfreak (9. August 2012)

*AW: Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*

Gebt dem Kerl nen Gutschein!


----------



## Kondar (10. August 2012)

*AW: Brandneu: Das 17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit Ivy Brigde und GTX 670M für 1.299 Euro [Anzeige]*



Nostrex schrieb:


> Wenns nicht von Medion währe, würde ich zugreifen


 
warum?

Ich fände ein kleiners TFT mit kleiner Auflösung besser.


----------



## Bensta (12. August 2012)

Medion, Asus, Dell und wie sie alle heißen, verbauen alle Komponenten von der Stange.
Medion hat vielleicht nur einen schlechteren Ruf weil sie im Media Markt sehr stark vertreten sind.


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. August 2012)

Bensta schrieb:


> Medion hat vielleicht nur einen schlechteren Ruf weil sie im Media Markt sehr stark vertreten sind.


 *Aldi wo anders hab ich noch nix von Medio gesehen


----------



## Nostrex (12. August 2012)

Hab auch nur was bei Aldi Gesehen von Medion bisher.
4 Meidon Festplatten Gehäuse von Ali ---> Tot
2 USB Sticks ---> Tot
1 Fernsehr ---> Tot
Multimedia Highend Laptop, Spieletauglich MD95400 (Pentium M 1.7Ghz, Radeon 9700SE 512MB Ram ! ---> 4 Mal eingeschickt, 3 Mal USB Tot, und ein mal Board ganz tot (Graka Tot), kurz nach ende der Garantie war wieder USB tot 
Läuft zwar heute noch, allerdings auch schon das 2. Netzteil (auf eigene Kosten)
Und USB Läuft über eine PCMCIA Karte...
Desweiteren ein Medion Lappy, "relativ" aktuell, Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2Ghz, Nvidia GT 230M 4GB Ram.
USB Steigt gelegendlich aus, Lappy fiert ein (Nein keine Überhitzung ist komplett kühl, alles im grünen berreich, auch schon komplett gesäubert und BS 2 mal neu draufgespielt, ändert garnichts.
Wlan Hängt öfter, und er geht einfach mal aus. (netzteil steigt unter vollast aus weil es zu schwach dimensioniert ist.

Was soll ich da noch von Medion halten ?
Noch fragen ?


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. August 2012)

Nostrex schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch nur was bei Aldi Gesehen von Medion bisher.
> 4 Meidon Festplatten Gehäuse von Ali ---> Tot
> 2 USB Sticks ---> Tot
> 1 Fernsehr ---> Tot
> ...



Klar Medion ist auch bei media markt vertreten. Wer tiefer heute in die tasche greift (ab 700€) bekommt bei Medion sicher keine derartigen Montagsprodukte, das hat sih eigentlich gebessert.


----------



## Bonham (13. August 2012)

Was mich am meißten stören würde icst der spiegelnde Diplayrahmen! Spiegelnde Oberflächen haben meiner Meinung nach an keiner Stelle an einem Laptop etwas zu suchen!
Außerdem wäre es sehr interessant "der Gerät"  mal in Aktion in einem Video zu sehen, gerade um sich über Lautstärke unter Last (also PCGH-Tool o.Ä.) einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.
An sonsten ist das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis doch recht gut.


----------



## Leonis (13. August 2012)

Habt Ihr den Artikel selber geschrieben oder den Produkttext 1:1 von Medion übernommen?
"*Dazu zählt der Intel Core i7-3610QM mit acht virtuellen Kernen*" 
Würde ja im Umkehrschluss bedeuten das dass Gerät acht echte Kerne hätte, und dann wärs für den Preis ne echte Höllenmaschine...


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. August 2012)

Leonis schrieb:


> Habt Ihr den Artikel selber geschrieben oder den Produkttext 1:1 von Medion übernommen?
> "*Dazu zählt der Intel Core i7-3610QM mit acht virtuellen Kernen*"
> Würde ja im Umkehrschluss bedeuten das dass Gerät acht echte Kerne hätte, und dann wärs für den Preis ne echte Höllenmaschine...


 
Wie kommst du darauf? 4 physische und 4 weitere virtuell erzeugte Kerne, die physisch nicht da sind. (Hyper-Threading lässt grüßen)


----------



## Leonis (13. August 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? 4 physische und 4 weitere virtuell erzeugte Kerne, die physisch nicht da sind. (Hyper-Threading lässt grüßen)


 Hmm, man sollte echt immer in Zukunft auf Ironie hinweisen. Außerdem hast Du Dir die Frage bereits selbst beantwortet.
"4 physische und 4 weitere virtuell erzeugte Kerne" und eben nicht wie im Artikel steht "acht virtuelle Kerne"!


----------



## Nostrex (13. August 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Klar Medion ist auch bei media markt vertreten. Wer tiefer heute in die tasche greift (ab 700€) bekommt bei Medion sicher keine derartigen Montagsprodukte, das hat sih eigentlich gebessert.


 
Zu der Zeit hat man für dieses Medion Produkt 1299Euro hingelegt


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. August 2012)

Leonis schrieb:


> Hmm, man sollte echt immer in Zukunft auf Ironie hinweisen. Außerdem hast Du Dir die Frage bereits selbst beantwortet.
> "4 physische und 4 weitere virtuell erzeugte Kerne" und eben nicht wie im Artikel steht "acht virtuelle Kerne"!


 
Aber die physischen Kerne sind auch virtuell vorhanden, es sind 8 virtuelle Kerne, die beziehen sich aber auf nur 4 physische Kerne.


----------



## Leonis (14. August 2012)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Aber die physischen Kerne sind auch virtuell vorhanden, es sind 8 virtuelle Kerne, die beziehen sich aber auf nur 4 physische Kerne.


Ich glaube wir reden hier aneinander vorbei. 
Die richtige Schreibweise im Artikel wäre: "Es stehen insgesamt acht Kerne zur Verfügung, davon vier echte und vier virtuelle".
Und nicht einfach "acht virtuelle", das suggeriert etwas völlig anderes. Ein Xeon E5 2450 z.B. hat schliesslich auch acht virtuelle Kerne (plus acht echte). 
 Korrekterweise müsste man ja auch eigentlich von Threads sprechen, dann stimmt das ganze auch. Aber ist halt nur Marketing Geblubber.


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. August 2012)

Leonis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube wir reden hier aneinander vorbei.
> Die richtige Schreibweise im Artikel wäre: "Es stehen insgesamt acht Kerne zur Verfügung, davon vier echte und vier virtuelle".
> Und nicht einfach "acht virtuelle", das suggeriert etwas völlig anderes. Ein Xeon E5 2450 z.B. hat schliesslich auch acht virtuelle Kerne (plus acht echte).
> Korrekterweise müsste man ja auch eigentlich von Threads sprechen, dann stimmt das ganze auch. Aber ist halt nur Marketing Geblubber.



Ja das stimmt.


----------



## DonCoco (18. August 2012)

Mal ne Frage.
Habs nur kurz überlesen.

Der neue ist doch identisch mit dem hier MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 PCGH-Edition  o.? Außer das der X6821 ein kleineren Bildschirm hat aber dafür BD Laufwerk u. ohne Gutschein 50€ weniger kostet?


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (20. August 2012)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Habs nur kurz überlesen.
> 
> Der neue ist doch identisch mit dem hier MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 PCGH-Edition  o.? Außer das der X6821 ein kleineren Bildschirm hat aber dafür BD Laufwerk u. ohne Gutschein 50€ weniger kostet?


Dem ist nicht so, denn das MEDION® ERAZER® X7817 PCGH-Edition kommt mit einem anderen MSI Mainboard daher wie das MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 PCGH.


----------



## DonCoco (21. August 2012)

Ah, ok. Danke
Können sie mir auch sagen was die unterschiede sind von den Boards? Vllt hat ja auch das ältere was das neuere nicht hat 
Kann man auch die Konfiguration ändern? Wird z.b. Lieber noch eine 256gb ssd 830 statt die 750gb Festplatte u. 16gb Arbeitsspeicher. Bzw. Wie sieht das aus mit der Garantie, wenn man das selber nachrüstet?

MfG


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (22. August 2012)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Danke
> Können sie mir auch sagen was die unterschiede sind von den Boards? Vllt hat ja auch das ältere was das neuere nicht hat
> Kann man auch die Konfiguration ändern? Wird z.b. Lieber noch eine 256gb ssd 830 statt die 750gb Festplatte u. 16gb Arbeitsspeicher. Bzw. Wie sieht das aus mit der Garantie, wenn man das selber nachrüstet?
> MfG


Die Mainfeatures der beiden Barebones (CPU Architektur, Chipsatz, VGA- & Wi-Fi Lösung) sind bis auf die Vendor ID´s passgleich, zudem hat das X7817 ein minimal verändertes Board-Layout.

Zu Thema Auf- bzw. Nachrüstung wurde an anderer Stelle bereits ein Statement verfasst, das weiterhelfen sollte.


----------



## DonCoco (22. August 2012)

Ok. Danke für die Antwort. Dann wirds wohl das x6821.
MfG


----------



## bascon (28. August 2012)

Habe das X7817-PCGH gestern erhalten und wollte das beiliegende OEM-WIN7-64 installieren. Beim Start hatte ich die Wahl zw. F2 (BIOS) und F10 (Bootsequenz). WIN lädt dann nur bis zur Abfrage: "wo soll Windows installiert werden?" Normalerweise sollte(n) dann ja die eingebaute(n) Festplatte(n) zur Auswahl angezeigt werden. Aber nichts tauchte auf. Ein Klick auf "Erweiterung" zeigte auch nichts, Formatieren etc. waren grau. Wie kann ich auf SSD und HD zugreifen? Was mich wundert ist, dass nichts vorinstalliert ist, obwohl ja MEDION bekannt ist für vollgemüllte Bloatware.
Jemand eine Idee?

Bascon


----------



## GxGamer (31. August 2012)

Ich zitier mich einfach mal selbst:



GxGamer schrieb:


> Hast du die Hinweise mit dem Bios überhaupt  wahrgenommen und geschaut ob du dort Zugang hast und ob die Festplatten  im Bios aufgelistet sind? Hast du sie eventuell mal aus dem Schacht  genommen (ausgebaut) und neu eingesetzt um einen Wackelkontakt durch den  Transport auszuschliessen?


----------



## combatIII (3. September 2012)

Hab mir eins bei nem Barebone Hersteller bestellt selbe SSD und HDD drin FullHD Panel 8 GB RAM Core i7 3720 AMD 7970M BluRay Laufwerk und hab 400,-€ mehr bezahlt und jetzt kommt mir nochmal einer mit nem guten Angebot.


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (11. November 2012)

hier stand mist


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (11. November 2012)

MEDION-LIFE schrieb:


> Dem ist nicht so, denn das MEDION® ERAZER® X7817 PCGH-Edition kommt mit einem anderen MSI Mainboard daher wie das MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 PCGH.


 
wie bitte seid wann verwendet ihr msi boards, das letzte gaming notebook(februar 2012) von medion was ich selbst von innen gesehn habe:Hatte *FOXCONN*


----------



## Voyager10 (26. November 2012)

Kann das sein das der Preis auch gutem Grund aus dem Artikel weggelassen wurde ? Die Komponenten klingen irgendwie nach Resteverwertung wenn ich den 36*1*0 lese ...


----------



## Jooschka (27. November 2012)

warum verbaut ihr/Medion nicht den nur unwesentlich teureren 1600er DDR3-Speicher?
Der Unterschied zwischen
SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin im Preisvergleich
und
SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin im Preisvergleich
beträgt gerade mal 8 €...
Oder wird ULV-Speicher verbaut, á lá SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin im Preisvergleich ?


----------



## Cuddleman (29. November 2012)

Das Notebook als "Brandneu" darzustellen, ich glaube es nicht! Der Artikel ist zudem schon ziemlich alt,weil vom 02.08.2012!

MD98144 ist im Medion-Shop vor meiner New's zum PCGH X7821-Notebook, erhältlich gewesen. 

Warum ist es fast 3 Monate später plötzlich "Brandneu".

Selbst das X7821 ist im Shop als Restmenge markiert. Das würde ich als "Brandneu" bezeichnen, da hier schon der I7 3630QM und eine GTX 680M installiert sind. 

Wer ist hier nicht auf dem laufenden, PCGH, oder Medion?


----------

